# Ice Fishing With 2 Way Radios



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Breaker,Breaker 7-0!

I keep reading posts where Forum members find that they were fishing very close to other members and didn't know it until they come home and read the reports.

May I suggest that if you have some 2 way radios, you take them with you when ice fishing.

If we use channel 7-0 as a base frequency, we can call to each other when we are on the ice.
These are the newer FRS radios and not the old CB's.

Channel 7 is a high output channel, so those of us that have 5 mile distance or greater radios can still call others that have the 1/2 mile radios.

I like to call out :
"Anyone from the Utah Wildlife Forum Fishing Today?"
If you hear me, just answer back.

I will have my radio with me at the Echo Party on January 24th and I suggest that if you have one, to bring it with you.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I gave a buddy one of mine while fishing once. I got so sick of him calling every 30 seconds I gave it to some kid to go play with until I left.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I alway's pack 'em.....now if I could just teach my fishing partner's to turn them off when we're done fishing... :roll: :roll:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Idea grandpa D I know I have fished in your shadows before and did'nt know it. .45 never fails always have to replace the batteries when I use them because they were left on :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking of putting a few UWN stickers on my shack and sled.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I just got new ones for Christmas, now I have another use for them,


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a set of Midland GXT850 that even with the manual I can't figure out how to use them. Anybody willing to help me out??


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How convenient! The timing is perfect :lol: My wife and I were at Cabelas last saturday and we picked up some 20 mile range 2 way radios just for fun and since we like to hike, fish, etc. we thought it would be fun! I'll be taking mine wherever I go ice fishing!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> I have a set of Midland GXT850 that even with the manual I can't figure out how to use them. Anybody willing to help me out??


If you are coming to the Echo Ice Party, bring them and someone will show you how they work.


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Grandpa D I think that is a great idea. I took my radios up fishing this weekend but didn't even turn them on. I will have to remember to go to channel 7-0 and turn on the radio, too.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishwilly said:


> Grandpa D I think that is a great idea. I took my radios up fishing this weekend but didn't even turn them on. I will have to remember to go to channel 7-0 and turn on the radio, too.


Remember Fishwilly, they got rules about swearing in them radios, so don't be turning it on until _after_ you fall down the hill....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That's why I never use my real name on the radio.
I just say that I'm Grandpa .45!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> That's why I never use my real name on the radio.
> I just say that I'm Grandpa .45!


 **O**

:rotfl:


----------

